# How to detect a strike?



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey guys, how do you detect a strike when drifting a fly with the current? Do you just watch the line and set the hook when it stops? I would prolly do more fly fishing if I knew how to do this.


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

The first school of thought is if the beer is jerked out of your hand, you have just had a strike. I don't adhere to this principle. I go there for other reasons.
The second school of thought is where you watch where your line is tied to the tippet. This works well if you are attentive to the slight change in action. Also helps if your cast isn't too long. It is what I use for fishing nymphs in the mountain streams of Utah where casts are pretty short. The change in line movement generally means either the bottom or a fish!
Third school of thought is using a strike indicator. Now you can get a bit of contraversy with using a strike indicator. Is it a bobber or true fly fishing. Steelhead fisherman have a lot of mixed emotions on this issue.

If you are new to the sport, I would say use option #2. Your cast won't be that long but the effect is to keep you focused on what you are doing. If you miss a few, clauk it up to the experience of the day.  

Good Luck and tight lines!

Rick


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Rick gave good advice. For me, I prefer to NOT use an indicator except when I want to suspend & slowly fish a nymph or scud in stillwaters.
In rivers, I simply watch my line. As far as the hookset goes, simply raise the rod & strip line at the same time. The Roland Martin method of leaning backward with a hearty "OOOOOH SON!" does NOT work when flyfishing. "G"
Watch the line, have fun, & flyfishing will catch you!
Mike


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

But I like the OOOH SON! Hookset!  Thanks guys.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Fishpro - I would agree with what Rick and Mike have told you. I would also say that over a period of time, if you pay close attention to what you are doing, you will learn from experience when you have a strike. Nothing beats
being on the water with the flyrod in your hand.

The first year for me was a bit frustrating, but it was a learning curve. I would also recommend fly fishing for sunfish, rock bass, smallmouth bass. The strike from those type of fish will give you some idea of what a strike looks like and feels like.

Over time, you will develop a sixth sense which will help you to anticipate the strikes just before they occurr. (Sounds like new age stuff, huh?)

I would encourage you to not give up, spend some time on the water, that's the best way to learn. If you have a friend that fly fishes, perhaps they could give some on stream lessons. 

Just a few thoughts...good luck!!
zspook


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Good advice given already. I would add that extremely sharp hooks are essential, eliminating the need for the "Soooon!" hookset.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to fish for steelhead this fall, and thats the problem, when I cant see the fish and theres a bunch of slack in the line, I cant feel the hit. I've owned fly gear for about three years now, and would love to be able to fish something other that floaters.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Mad River Outfitters has some videos and books that might be helpful if you are going for steelhead. I have to admit...I have wanted to try for steelhead for a couple of years now, but feel a little bit intimidated. But I should follow my own advice...get out on the water and try...and learn.

You mentioned slack in the line...that is a problem, and again line management and control comes with experience.


----------



## johno (Jun 27, 2006)

Slack in your line is definately a no no. The trick to this is called "mending your line". While your line is drifting downstream, it naturally causes slack buildup as the fly is taken downstream. With a slight twitch and psuedo roll cast you can "mend" some of that slack upstream and keep your fly in good position for presentation. It will also allow you a few more seconds to tighten the line if a fish does strike.


----------



## MadRad (May 8, 2005)

Fishpro, since I see that you are from up north, I understand about the steelhead fishing. Personally, I like the Grand River for steelies since I used to live near Cleveland.
If you want to use a strike indicator because your nymphing or throwing wooly buggers, there are three ways to go. The traditional yarn indicator attached at the end of the line and start of the tippet is like trying to throw a drag chute.  It can wear on you after a while. Secondly there is the bright day glow colored foam stick-on discs that are about 3/8" in diameter. They won't hold up a bead head but they are a quick fix, easy casting, and rather durable and visible.  It works for deep hole nymphing with floating lines.
The third is a small orange float (various sizes) that your tippet/line passes through with a push plug to hold it in place. I have used these with a 1/50 oz maribou jig tipped with maggot. It also works well when trying to keep a bh nymph or wooly bugger just off bottom on long drifts. Because of their egg shape and light weight, they are not too bad to cast.  
Just depends on what you want to do. When going after steelies, I usually carry both the foam indicater and the orange floats in my vest pocket. I play the game according to the lay of the waters. Hope this helps.
Rick


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishpro said:


> Hey guys, how do you detect a strike when drifting a fly with the current? Do you just watch the line and set the hook when it stops? I would prolly do more fly fishing if I knew how to do this.



... you need to go to grand river tackle talk to bruce and have him show you the slotted bobbers "stryafoam" they are great and all I use for fly fishing from Ohio, Mi, Ny, Ky, indiana all I do is nymph and I dont dry fly fish "hate it" so get those and learn how the drifting of the flies vs the topographical features of the river bottom and how it effects the movement of the strike indicator bobber what ever you want to call it and you will be fine your on the long end of the learning curve but dont get discouraged and you will become one of the many who are cathcing fish when others are not!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. So it seems the best thing going is those tiny floats. I don't know why I never thought of that, except I never thought you could cast a flyrod with one on. I'll have to find some, thanks.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

An alternative to the "little floats" is some stickyback, bright orange foam tape. You wrap a small piece at the line/leader junction. Less drag and weight than a float.
Another alternate method is a dropper rig -- dry fly with an additional tippet tied at the hook bend with a wet or nymph at the other end.
Both work well under the right conditions.

I ain't throwin' no bobber with my flyrod! <grin>


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I would take a different approach. Strike indicators are crucial in increasing your hook ups. Especially when just starting out. As mentioned in previous posts you will develope the eye for strikes as you gain experiance. I use several strike indicators depending on the water being fished and the target fish. Yarn indcators are best for small flies and light bite's you can adjust the size of the yarn from large highly visable to small barley visable. Colors can range bright loud colors to subtle earth tones. Be sure to treat them with a floatant prior to your day of fishing. The foam or cork type work best when fishing larger flies or swift water situations, lightning strike push plug do well. Do not use the foam stick on type. They are not easily adjusted and can cause hang up in your cast if you are not a good caster. I also use strike putty or something simular for vary specific conditions. When fish are very spooky or selective then I will not use anything. Indicators will be very helpful in your presentaiton as well. you can quickly adjust for depth and water speed rather that having to add or remove tippet and retie your fly. I do not look at this as bobber fish with a fly rod. The proper use of indicators will increase catch rate and improve fly presentation and that is the name of the game in nymph fishing. Another note, as for me personally I prefer dry fly fishing only nymph when absolutly required to catch fish. Any of the top anglers in flyfishing will and do use indicators when conditions call for it. There endless ways to flyfish and the methods you use very greatly as you gain experiance. Use the resources available and fish all the methods presented and discover for yourself what methods work best for you and the type of fishing you will be doing. An open mind and willingness to change your tact will only make a stronger angler. S


----------

